# 1997 250 Clutch Bleeding



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

Just replaced the clutch master cylinder on my 1997 F-250 and not sure the correct way to bleed the system. The slave cylinder bleeder is a set screw not a normal bleeder like I have seen before. Anyone else run into this? Not sure how to do it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

good luck lol what i normally do,,is just fill the master,,leave the cap off,,,and work out the left leg!!!!!!!!!
gunna take you forever!!!!!! my 03 dont even have a bleeder on the slave....


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Bench bleeding or buying the pre bleed kit is the only way to go.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The last one I did. I just pumped the pedal till I got a pedal.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

get an old pump oil can, fill with brake fluid and attatch a hose to the end that you can slip over your open bleed screw,take the cap off the res. and pump away until filled and no air bubbles,close the bleeder pump the pedal a few times until hard, works every time.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

not sure if it always works, but I just took the cap off of my 87 f250 and reversed the system by pushing on the slave. I noticed some air out of the master until it was just fluid. Worked perfect and took no more than 10 min!


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

CornerStoneProp;1436742 said:


> not sure if it always works, but I just took the cap off of my 87 f250 and reversed the system by pushing on the slave. I noticed some air out of the master until it was just fluid. Worked perfect and took no more than 10 min!


That is actually the Ford approved method for bleeding.


----------

